# Super experiment gender prediction even in first month of pregnancy, join fast.



## mymommy

A super experiment to use at home with directly (max 4min) result to predict the gender of your baby from the first month of pregnancy 

*Good afternoon mothers and mothers to be,*
I got something super fun and easy an experiment that is used often here in Asia to determine the sex of your baby very early in pregnancy.Want to now how just read!


Have you always wanted to know what exactly is sleeping in your tummy? A handsome boy or beautiful girl?
Do you have a feeling about the gender of your boy and want to be sure?
Do you already know the sex but you still like to participate for fun?

Then join us and try this mega fun, easy and widely used hometest in Asia.

*What do you need?*

A transparent glass
Salt (fine salt)
Your own (morning) urine

*What should you do?*


If you are pregnant for less than two months it is important to use morning urine. Are you pregnant for more than two months then you can use your urine at any time.
Take the transparent glass and fill the bottom with a layer of salt.
Pour your urine over the salt and make sure the glass is about half filled with urine.
See immediately within max 4 minutes what happenes.

*Result:*

Do you see that the color of your urine changed (a little) and started to look cloudy, and/or a kind of bubble or cloudy pattern layer ( on the surface) has been formed? then you are probably pregnant with a babyboy!
Do you see that your urine still has the same color and remains clear, and/or a sort of elongated streaks swim from the bottom to the surface and immediately disappear? The your probably expecting a babygirl!

_This is an experiment, and it can be true and can not..If you get anotherresult,or the result is not clear try again. For twins with different sex this tests gives wrong results._

I herby ask mothers who already know the gender of their babies to try for fun to and tell us whether the result is the same with what the ultrasound showed! 

For mothers who have tried, please answer the following question: Which statement is correct?


It's true! According to this test I get a boy and the ultrasound shows a boy.
It is not right! According to this test I get a boy and the ultrasound shows a girl. 
It's true! According to this test I get a girl and the ultrasound shows a girl.
It is not right! According to this test I get a girl and the ultrasound shows a boy.
According to this test I get a boy, but I have not had a ultrasound, I'll let you know.
According to this test I get a girl but I have had no echo, I'll let you know.
I'm not pregnant, I will definitely try when I'm pregnant
.

Please let us know

Thanks,
mymommy.


----------



## Emmie M

Will have a go!


----------



## Gretaa

might try this and let u know! sounds easy and fun and we;ll see whether it's correct or not :D


----------



## bellaxgee

ill try this when i get home tonight!


----------



## Tabitha83

Ok I tried it :) took me 3 tries never had enough pee to fill a cup half way
so...................
urine went all murky so boy it is :) ultrasound was confirmed boy at 20 weeks.

Test worked for me :)


----------



## Tabitha83

double post


----------



## daisybby03

Wish i could try, but I'm having a boy and girl...won't work for me


----------



## mushy1981

I tried and it was same colour and cloudy no bubbles and streaks were in there so I am confused! I am expecting a boy according to scan - could it be wrong?

XX


----------



## AllieCat

mushy1981 said:


> I tried and it was same colour and cloudy no bubbles and streaks were in there so I am confused! I am expecting a boy according to scan - could it be wrong?
> 
> XX

It says if it gets cloudy its a boy! So it seems right for you too. I'm going to try this right now... good thing we are all pregnant and can pee at any given moment!


----------



## AllieCat

mine was slightly cloudly and had some bubbles on the top but for the most part the same color. So it hink a boy? I've predicted a boy since day one... I'll just have to wait for my gender scan.


----------



## Froggi

I'm not quite in the 2nd trimester. Only a few days away though. Browsing to see the posts. This looks fun! I am going to try this the next time I go pee! Won't find out if it's right until toward the end of October...but it looks fun. :)


----------



## BeachComber

I just did this test and came out with both boy and girl results? 

I had a white layer that appeared on the top and stayed there, and also clear urine but it had the elongated strands that were floating vertically to the top.

So I have no idea lol. 

My U/S to find out the gender is on Sept. 19th.:happydance:


----------



## mymommy

AllieCat said:


> mine was slightly cloudly and had some bubbles on the top but for the most part the same color. So it hink a boy? I've predicted a boy since day one... I'll just have to wait for my gender scan.

Thank you for trying out, but when i look at your result it says a boy. Having a slightly cloudy urine or some bubbles on the top is enough to conclude that according to this experiment you will have a baby boy. When you find out whould you tell us? Till then i wigh u a nice pregnancy...


----------



## mymommy

BeachComber said:


> I just did this test and came out with both boy and girl results?
> 
> I had a white layer that appeared on the top and stayed there, and also clear urine but it had the elongated strands that were floating vertically to the top.
> 
> So I have no idea lol.
> 
> My U/S to find out the gender is on Sept. 19th.:happydance:

Well if you have time then you could try again, use anough salt not to much or to little. Look at the test for max 4 minutes. But if I look at your results now i predict it will be a boy. Please try again and let us know.


----------



## Froggi

I just did this and my pee stayed the same color and had streaks that went up to the top then back down. So based on that...it says girl.


----------



## emsie_123

I had a streak from the salt going up to the surface , but the streak was made of tiny bubbles, which didn&#8217;t stay on the surface but disappeared. Hmm?


----------



## jx6

love this gonna give it a go,look forward to seeing how right this is?


----------



## Tantan

I just tried it and the bubbles just went to the top. I think that meant a girl.

i was told I'm having a girl so it worked for me


----------



## mymommy

emsie_123 said:


> I had a streak from the salt going up to the surface , but the streak was made of tiny bubbles, which didnt stay on the surface but disappeared. Hmm?

Hi well thank you for trying, according to your result you will have a baby girl. If the color didn't change and the bubble/streaks disappeared this means a baby-girl. Let us know when you know for sure. Have a nice pregnancy.


----------



## mymommy

Tantan said:


> I just tried it and the bubbles just went to the top. I think that meant a girl.
> 
> i was told I'm having a girl so it worked for me

Well if the color didn't change and the bubbles didn't stay at the top but disappeared then you will have a baby girl. Have a nice pregnancy.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Mine was cloudy right away and had streaks going up, but they didn't disappear. That means boy right? We were told most likely boy early on, but last appt my doctor said he is now leaning toward girl. Baby never wants to give a clear view! I have 3d ultrasound next friday so hopefully will find out for sure then. Chinese gender predicts girl. I am hoping for a boy only because that is what we thought for 2 months so we acted like the baby was a boy and picked a name etc lol. Obviously will be very excited if it is a girl too! Will let you know if it worked when I find out the gender!


----------



## Stormynights

I wish I wouldn't have JUST peed before opening this! I'm def going to try it though! :)


----------



## Stormynights

Ok it predicted girl, and I find out the 7th!


----------



## 3RARwife

Cloudy straight away and wiggles didn't go away, so boy? I don't find out till the end though :blush:


----------



## MrsJones86

I had the same the wiggles went to the top then stayed there so boy? Would love a boy after 2 girls!! LOl scan on 30th so we'll soon find out :) xx


----------



## jx6

mine didnt seem to do anything?should I maybe test again???


----------



## mymommy

jx6 said:


> mine didnt seem to do anything?should I maybe test again???

According to your result you will have a baby girl. You can try again, but when nothing changes and your urine is still the same, or/and when you see long streaks float from bottom to top then its a girl. So congrats with your pregnancy and I wish you a nice pregnancy.


----------



## Vero

I just tried this, my urine did not change color but it formed a white layer (cloudy like) on top. Is this a boy? I will have an ultrasound on 19th Sept.


----------



## Amethyste

lol, i ll try. Scan is not before the 30th of september so i still got time ;)


----------



## mymommy

Vero said:


> I just tried this, my urine did not change color but it formed a white layer (cloudy like) on top. Is this a boy? I will have an ultrasound on 19th Sept.

Yes this means a boy, hope this will be correct tell us as soon as you know . Congrats with your pregnancy and wish you an easy pregnancy.


----------



## jx6

I did it again and it stayed the same again so we shall see?


----------



## Emmie M

did mine,only had a tiny bit of wee so will try again later with more! it stayed the same colour,did not go cloudy but got some bits in,not streaks and nothing went to the surface. Have no idea what it means!! I have 2 boys already and even tho I'd love a girl this time I have a feeling this is a boy also,whats your thinking?


----------



## mymommy

Emmie M said:


> did mine,only had a tiny bit of wee so will try again later with more! it stayed the same colour,did not go cloudy but got some bits in,not streaks and nothing went to the surface. Have no idea what it means!! I have 2 boys already and even tho I'd love a girl this time I have a feeling this is a boy also,whats your thinking?

Hey try it again use some more salt and more urine. And if you are confused try to use two transparent glass/plastic cup or anything, one with salt and one without to compare. But for know it looks like its a baby girl, to be a little more sure try it again with more urine. Have a nice pregnancy.


----------



## navywife86

I tried it and it stayed exactly the same


----------



## navywife86

So a girl


----------



## Emmie M

mymommy said:


> Emmie M said:
> 
> 
> did mine,only had a tiny bit of wee so will try again later with more! it stayed the same colour,did not go cloudy but got some bits in,not streaks and nothing went to the surface. Have no idea what it means!! I have 2 boys already and even tho I'd love a girl this time I have a feeling this is a boy also,whats your thinking?
> 
> Hey try it again use some more salt and more urine. And if you are confused try to use two transparent glass/plastic cup or anything, one with salt and one without to compare. But for know it looks like its a baby girl, to be a little more sure try it again with more urine. Have a nice pregnancy.Click to expand...

I just tried it again,more urine and a little more salt,didnt change at all,stayed exactly the same,does that still mean girl?


----------



## babyjan

Ok I got really curious and tried this out.. I use a lot of salt and a lot of urine. Mine the colour didn't really change but there was something that looked cloudy forming at the bottom also looks a bit like bubbles. What can this mean?


----------



## Ginaerhol

i had a layer of bubbles on top and loads of bubbly streaky bits through it urine went completely cloudy so i think that suggests a boy...i have been told a girl twice now lol so a bit concerned xD xx


----------



## emsie_123

Bumping this one.

Anyone else with confirmed gender done the test? :)


----------



## mymommy

Emmie M said:


> mymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie M said:
> 
> 
> did mine,only had a tiny bit of wee so will try again later with more! it stayed the same colour,did not go cloudy but got some bits in,not streaks and nothing went to the surface. Have no idea what it means!! I have 2 boys already and even tho I'd love a girl this time I have a feeling this is a boy also,whats your thinking?
> 
> Hey try it again use some more salt and more urine. And if you are confused try to use two transparent glass/plastic cup or anything, one with salt and one without to compare. But for know it looks like its a baby girl, to be a little more sure try it again with more urine. Have a nice pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I just tried it again,more urine and a little more salt,didnt change at all,stayed exactly the same,does that still mean girl?Click to expand...

Hey yes this means a girl, hope you will find out soon. Wish you a nice pregnancy.


----------



## cheeku

mymommy said:


> Emmie M said:
> 
> 
> did mine,only had a tiny bit of wee so will try again later with more! it stayed the same colour,did not go cloudy but got some bits in,not streaks and nothing went to the surface. Have no idea what it means!! I have 2 boys already and even tho I'd love a girl this time I have a feeling this is a boy also,whats your thinking?
> 
> Hey try it again use some more salt and more urine. And if you are confused try to use two transparent glass/plastic cup or anything, one with salt and one without to compare. But for know it looks like its a baby girl, to be a little more sure try it again with more urine. Have a nice pregnancy.Click to expand...

Hi mymommy, Thank you sooo much! 

It's amazingly simple and guess what? Just within 2-3mins of start i see small cotton like pieces flying to the top. Very soon, i see a whole dull white cloud of cotton like thg almost 1 Inch in height in the top part of cup. But the colour did not change much, maybe a little dull.

I am guessing Boy.

Mymommy correct me if i am wrong.. I also added you as a friend..


----------



## cheeku

This is very interesting.. Would love to know if it worked for anyone? Please confirm with gender scan...

Thanks!!


----------



## jx6

Hi I did this test and it said girl for me scan confirms its right!
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## cheeku

jx6 said:


> Hi I did this test and it said girl for me scan confirms its right!
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

Congratulations!

Everyone please take a min to confirm with actual gender scan.. :happydance:


----------



## jx6

Yeah it will be interesting to see how many people got the right result


----------



## m_t_rose

Mine said boy it was cloudy and didn't go away but my gender scans (2) said girl so it was wrong for me


----------



## cheeku

Hi, i did the test again...

Results- Same again! Cloudy in no minutes & whole layer of cloud on the surface.. :blue: 

Well i'll to confirm with ultrasound now, good luck!


----------



## Froggi

My test a few weeks ago said girl. Last week scan said boy. <3


----------



## mymommy

cheeku said:


> mymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie M said:
> 
> 
> did mine,only had a tiny bit of wee so will try again later with more! it stayed the same colour,did not go cloudy but got some bits in,not streaks and nothing went to the surface. Have no idea what it means!! I have 2 boys already and even tho I'd love a girl this time I have a feeling this is a boy also,whats your thinking?
> 
> Hey try it again use some more salt and more urine. And if you are confused try to use two transparent glass/plastic cup or anything, one with salt and one without to compare. But for know it looks like its a baby girl, to be a little more sure try it again with more urine. Have a nice pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mymommy, Thank you sooo much!
> 
> It's amazingly simple and guess what? Just within 2-3mins of start i see small cotton like pieces flying to the top. Very soon, i see a whole dull white cloud of cotton like thg almost 1 Inch in height in the top part of cup. But the colour did not change much, maybe a little dull.
> 
> I am guessing Boy.
> 
> Mymommy correct me if i am wrong.. I also added you as a friend..Click to expand...

Hey Cheeku you'r very right according to this test it will be a babyboy. Hope that the ultrasound will confirm it for you soon... Have a very nice pregnancy and enjoy the moment.


----------



## mariesmith

well i have just given this ago, my pee went cloudy straight away with wiggely lines in it, it didnt change at all so i am guessing that is a boy, i find out on the 24th october so i shall let you know, would be really nice as this iis going to be the last preg and a boy and a girl would be lovely. x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ok i've just tried this - It started off cloudy, but was clear after about 3 mins with a kind of foamy layer on the top. There were no streaks or anything going from the bottom to the top....

Does this mean boy? I'm confused! 

Thanks x x x x


----------



## Minnyb

I'm a little confused too! The colour hasn't changed but is a little cloudy, and there's lots of bits floating, some going to the top where some remain but most disappear!??? My scan said a girl!


----------



## mymommy

smiley330 said:


> Ok i've just tried this - It started off cloudy, but was clear after about 3 mins with a kind of foamy layer on the top. There were no streaks or anything going from the bottom to the top....
> 
> Does this mean boy? I'm confused!
> 
> Thanks x x x x

Hey smily330 this means a boy,if the layer didn't disappear then it predicts a babyboy. Here you can see a picture of the test, in which it predicts a boy. You can see the foamy white layer not disappearing.

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc507/farrah_8891/110919-120350.jpg



Have a nice pregnancy and dont forget to keep us up to date when you get your ultrasound..


----------



## mymommy

Minnyb said:


> I'm a little confused too! The colour hasn't changed but is a little cloudy, and there's lots of bits floating, some going to the top where some remain but most disappear!??? My scan said a girl!

Hey Minnyb according to you message the test predict a babygirl. 

Note: You might want to use two transparent cups, one with salt and one without so you can compare both. Most of pregnant women do already have dull/troubled urine. So if it gets more troubled and dull or a foamy white layer will appear at the top and stay there as the picture i send before it will be a boy.

For now it seems you can get lovely pink cloths and stuff for you princess. 

I wish you a nice pregnancy and soon a healthy babygirl... Keep us up to date...


----------



## smiley330

Thanks! Yeh it pretty much looked like that picture :D I will definitely update when we find out - though that wont be for a while yet. 

x x x x


----------



## emsie_123

Test said it was a girl - it was confirmed to be correct yesterday :)


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Looks cloudy but there was no layer on top.. we're expectin a boy.


----------



## Ginaerhol

test said boy for me and we have been told girl twice at gender and anomaly scans guess we will have to wait till birth day to find out lol


----------



## Marlee

I tried this for fun!

Used first morning urine too, mine predicted girl as nothing happened at all.

String test also says girl.

Brazilian & Chinese charts say boy. We'll see in 5 weeks!


----------



## CEWEC

Tad confused.

I wish i could post pictures of my results. I tried but I doubt it worked. If it does then yay!
I had no froth or foam at the top.
Started cloudy as the urine hit the salt of course even water does that but quickly cleared and then i saw these things rising to the top, to me it kinda looked like pulp! Haha 
What do that mean? Girl?
Thanks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lala222

if it fizzes it means boy, if it does nothing, girl. I did this test too but using baking soda (the baking soda test) in first tri and it did nothing, which meant girl. It was right for me!


----------



## lala222

oh and this test was right for everyone close to me whose done it lol. oddly enough, it fizzed for my best friend who is currently pregnant, with a BOY, so right for her. it didnt fizz for either of my sisters who evidently went on to have girls, and fizzed for my sisters best friend, correct again and had a boy!


----------



## MaisyMay

I'm going to give this a go, we're team yellow, so I've got a while to wait to find out, but I'll let you know xx


----------



## Zianna

Tried this today it says BOY ultrasound confirmed last week it was a BOYit worked for me


----------



## CEWEC

@lala222 
It didn't fizz for me though, just had these weird things float to the top slowly. 
Did it again this morning and same thing happened. 
I'm not sure if it means boy or girl, i'm thinking girl cause i heard that if it clears and theres string things floating to the top that its a girl. They looked more like pulp to me but still floated from bottom to top.


----------



## MaisyMay

CEWEC said:


> @lala222
> It didn't fizz for me though, just had these weird things float to the top slowly.
> Did it again this morning and same thing happened.
> I'm not sure if it means boy or girl, i'm thinking girl cause i heard that if it clears and theres string things floating to the top that its a girl. They looked more like pulp to me but still floated from bottom to top.

Mine was exactly the same except when the pee first went in for about a split second it it was cloudy then it immediately went clear and had the things that floated to the top but had no bubbles or fizz on the top. I going know if that means boy or girl?


----------



## MaisyMay

MaisyMay said:


> CEWEC said:
> 
> 
> @lala222
> It didn't fizz for me though, just had these weird things float to the top slowly.
> Did it again this morning and same thing happened.
> I'm not sure if it means boy or girl, i'm thinking girl cause i heard that if it clears and theres string things floating to the top that its a girl. They looked more like pulp to me but still floated from bottom to top.
> 
> Mine was exactly the same except when the pee first went in for about a split second it it was cloudy then it immediately went clear and had the things that floated to the top but had no bubbles or fizz on the top. I going know if that means boy or girl?Click to expand...


Just saw your last post, sounds like ours were exactly the same, wonder what we're having?


----------



## jazz mum

i jus tried this.....mine went cloudy...little dull in color as compared to original pee....many salt particles were present at the top....so?..wht cn i expect


----------



## BabyMama2015

Im 16 weeks tomorrow.. I was told at my nt scan I was having a boy.. wont know for sure for another 2-3 weeks.. I did this salt and urine test this morning.. my urine went cloudy then the was lil chunkys in it.. looked really gross lol but im assuming thatd be aboy result


----------



## CEWEC

MaisyMay said:


> MaisyMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEWEC said:
> 
> 
> @lala222
> It didn't fizz for me though, just had these weird things float to the top slowly.
> Did it again this morning and same thing happened.
> I'm not sure if it means boy or girl, i'm thinking girl cause i heard that if it clears and theres string things floating to the top that its a girl. They looked more like pulp to me but still floated from bottom to top.
> 
> Mine was exactly the same except when the pee first went in for about a split second it it was cloudy then it immediately went clear and had the things that floated to the top but had no bubbles or fizz on the top. I going know if that means boy or girl?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saw your last post, sounds like ours were exactly the same, wonder what we're having?Click to expand...


Apparently I am having a boy. 4th boy :p although everything points to girl. My friend just had a boy even though she was told a girl at all her ultrasounds so now i want to get a 3D just to make sure LOL im due Feb 9, 2015 :)


----------



## Charliejones

Please can you tell me if this means a girl?

Nothing happened at all for full 4 minutes just quite bitty but was before

I used 2 glasses before and after pics what do u think? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## npc

Hi,

where can I get Salt (fine salt).

Regards,
npc
India


----------



## wildchic

npc said:


> Hi,
> 
> where can I get Salt (fine salt).
> 
> Regards,
> npc
> India

I'm sure you can use normal table salt that's used in food.


----------



## npc

npc said:


> Hi,
> 
> where can I get Salt (fine salt).
> 
> Regards,
> npc
> India

Thanks..


----------



## npc

Thanks for confirming.
I tested in first month and I found little color change and the surface was formed with cloudy. I hope as per the result it was a Boy.
I have attached screenshot for the same. Kindly verify once and let me know if am correct.
Regards,
npc


----------



## npc

wildchic said:


> npc said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> where can I get Salt (fine salt).
> 
> Regards,
> npc
> India
> 
> I'm sure you can use normal table salt that's used in food.Click to expand...


Thanks for confirming.
I tested in first month and I found little color change and the surface was formed with cloudy. I hope as per the result it was a Boy.
I have attached screenshot for the same. Kindly verify once and let me know if am correct.
Regards,
npc


----------



## npc

npc said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> npc said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> where can I get Salt (fine salt).
> 
> Regards,
> npc
> India
> 
> I'm sure you can use normal table salt that's used in food.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming.
> I tested in first month and I found little color change and the surface was formed with cloudy. I hope as per the result it was a Boy.
> I have attached screenshot for the same. Kindly verify once and let me know if am correct.
> Regards,
> npcClick to expand...



Thanks for confirming.
I tested in first month and I found little color change and the surface was formed with cloudy. I hope as per the result it was a Boy.
I have attached screenshot for the same. Kindly verify once and let me know if am correct.
Regards,
npc
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## eagermom2b

Hi mymummy,

I did the test with regular home salt (iodized sea salt), and the urine color immediately was cloudy and white layer like cloud formation fizzed on the layer. It stayed for long and were growing more and did not disappear, also there was no streaks. I have attached the picture, please can someone help me for sure if it is leaning for a boy ? Thanks.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Ill try this


----------



## shiva29

how much sugar should put


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok so I think I vaguely remember trying this once with one of my pregnancies and the result was the same as this one and t was a boy....... Please have a look at my photo and let me know if this does indeed indicate a :blue:
 



Attached Files:







Salt test 8 wk 2016.png
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sathya k

I tried by 1st trimester and second trimester. Both shows boy clearly. I was expecting a boy too. Was happy by doing this test But I had my scan last week and it’s a girl..


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Mine says girl will update when i know


----------



## mymommy

Helloo ladies,

I have tried this with my first pregnancy and it said a boy and this was confirmed with the 20w ultrasound. SO excited to know for whom of you it turned out right.


----------

